# Parabuthus Liosoma - question on venom potency and effects



## April Decay (May 28, 2016)

Hey, so my roommate has a Parabuthus Liosoma (black tipped spitting scorpion), and I'm getting a ton of mixed information on its venom. I hold it all the time (not sure of sex) and it's extremely docile. My question basically is, what really is its venom going to do to me if it does in fact sting me? I've heard I could be hospitalized, death, painful sting site for 48 hours, muscle spasms .. anyone? The outcome of this thread will in no way change that I handle it. (=

Thanks in advanced.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## smiittyy (May 28, 2016)

April Decay said:


> Hey, so my roommate has a Parabuthus Liosoma (black tipped spitting scorpion), and I'm getting a ton of mixed information on its venom. I hold it all the time (not sure of sex) and it's extremely docile. My question basically is, what really is its venom going to do to me if it does in fact sting me? I've heard I could be hospitalized, death, painful sting site for 48 hours, muscle spasms .. anyone? The outcome of this thread will in no way change that I handle it. (=
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


I would stop handling it. The result of being envenomated by a P. liosoma could result in any of the above symptoms you described. Though i haven't found a report of a P. liosoma sting resulting in death. Every persons reaction can be different and the amount of venom injected varies greatly.

Hospital bills can get pricey, and ive heard accounts of hospital staff wanting to induce a coma after being told of an Androctonus envenomation. While the parabuthus arent in the same league as Androctonus(regarding level of toxicity) you just don't know what your symptoms will be or how the hospital will react when you get there.

So the fact that you just want to handle your roomates pet could at the very minimum cost you alot of money and of course there always that small chance you could die.

Im no expert.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 28, 2016)

Eh... what can i say? Basically the: "please, don't handle..." adding all the past & present 'Cons' out there wouldn't change that habit of yours, no? The "enjoy your Arachnids and stay safe"?  That's only a mantra for "losers" 

To state every possible medical issues and complications is academic and a bit useless. I've never owned one, nor i don't plan (not much a Scorpion man) but i've never, as well, been bitten/stung in 25 years of Arachnids keeping so i don't have "first finger" direct experience to share with you.

Plus, as smiittyy said, enters a lot of things: age, the general health shape of someone, the venom quantity injected etc etc and etc

So there's only one way to find out that 100% The "hard way". If happens, write a detailed report, at least.

From the little i know about, however, genus _Buthidae _aren't something to 'joke' with but oh well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionluva (Jul 11, 2016)

I would say if you truly want to hold a scorpion - get a hadrurus species to hold  
I don't promote the holding of any specie but a less venomous specie would be a better alternative if you can't let go of wanting to hold a scorpion. I've held dozens of hadrurus and never been stung.  Although I've heard they can be painful - no lasting effects or systematic problems later on in life either.  
Parabuthus species have a lot of nasty components in their venom and although it may not kill you - you may face horrible problems down the road that will ultimately change your life for the worse. 
Also if you were to be stung and god forbid you did die from it - the lasting effects of you holding it could ultimately get such Arachnids banned and would affect the rest of us keepers who truly treat these scorpions with the respect they deserve

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shining (Jul 11, 2016)

I had a P. liosoma that I've handled a handful of times. Extremely docile yet quite potent. I wouldn't advocate doing it often if at all. I posted a video of me handling mine in the scorpion videos thread.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 12, 2016)

Sadly advice on this forum won't stop someone handling!!

I used to handle a whole bunch of buthids when i was a kid, eventually i got tagged and learnt my lesson   (I was lucky it was Odonturus dentatus i got tagged by and not my Tityus which was incredibly docile too!)

I'll echo the others and say you'd rather not be stung by a Parabuthus species, they are able to inject a larger amount of venom than most other genera


----------



## Pipa (Jul 12, 2016)

Why does one feel the need to handle a scorpion? I ask that in a non condescending and judgmental way. I really do want to know.


----------



## gromgrom (Jul 14, 2016)

I hope all of the negative replies dont push you further into a corner, but I have to agree wholeheartedly with most of everyone: the sooner you quit handling it, the better. I'd recommend much less potent and dangerous species for handling, if you're so inclined. Hadogenes make perfect handling scorpions and are quite large as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brolloks (Jul 15, 2016)

_April Decay was last seen: May 29, 2016 - The day the post was created. Might have been a one time poster _

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

